# Coming to SA to meet wife/gf



## K solo (Dec 21, 2020)

Hello expatters 

just getting old feet

I plan to travel to SA end of feb 2021
I am technically married however there has been no civil component of the wedding done so legally I’m not married just religiously married we did the religious ceremony over telephone 😃

so I’m from England Just thinking what I should tell immigration if they quiz me
If they would quiz me

They won’t turn me back anyway that’s what I’m worried about

i could say it’s just a holiday
And they should let me through 
However should I say girlfriend (according to law) or wife ( according to culture )
Ot doesn’t it matter I’m just stressing myself out over nothing 
Overthinking it 

thanks


----------



## B.C.T. (Mar 5, 2020)

Since you are going to get a tourist visa it's really no sweat. If they ask, just tell them the truth, your here to see your Lady friend, and see the country.

Even though the courts have ordered the Dept. of Home Affairs to allow for people to change the status of a visa in the country, this has not yet been implamented to the best of my knowledge. So, if ever want to stay for a long period in South Africa you will have to return to the U.K. and deal with the consulate/ Embassy there.

Right now South Africa's covid situation is not too good due to the 501.V2 varient of Covid-19...many countries are putting further restrictions on South Africa/ U.K.

If you do make it here, you should take the time to check out her family, and of course the lady herself to make sure you want to "take the plunge" and make it official in the eyes of the law ( either U.K. or R.S.A.).


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

K solo said:


> Hello expatters
> 
> just getting old feet
> 
> ...


South Africa recognises marriages for which there is no legal paperwork. But in anycase, marital status in not important if you are coming in as a visitor.


----------

